# Trying to restore Season Pass Backup



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

I backed up my season passes using the Tivoweb backup.itcl module version 1.00.0017.

Saved the file OK.

Now I try and restore it the Tivo reboots after about 40 secs and the passes are not restored.

I admit that I have a lot (about 120) and that the file is around 70kb in size. However the file looks OK when I 'browse' using the backup module.

Anyone any ideas?

(Assuming the TVerr log is the place to look it says:-
Oct 14 12:28:58 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[159]: (BlockFailure, line 1771 ())
Oct 14 12:28:58 (none) tivosh[159]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <159> died due to signal -2
<snip>

Oct 14 12:28:58 (none) tivosh[159]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Oct 14 12:28:58 (none) tivosh[159]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system)

Neil


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

When I've seen this it's been a memory problem. TYry increashing the mempool of the tivosh session. you may find some clues in teh Dailymail thread.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Afraid that didn't work. 

Renamed the module backup1.itcl then created a new module backup.itcl (so that it would be the one called from Tivoweb)

Inside backup.itcl I put:-

export TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244032
/tvbin/tivosh /var/hack/tivoweb-wml-beta2/modules/backup1.itcl


Still rebooted 

Apart from manually trying to reduce the number of season passes/wishlists in the file I can't think of a way forward.

(Tend to agree that it is a memory problem as I can restore a very old version that is only 40k in size. The reduced latest version without wishlists is 66k and that still causes a reboot. )

Neil


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

lcsneil said:


> Inside backup.itcl I put:-


I can't remember where it goes, but I do know it doesn't go there


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Carl's riagt.

Sorry, just have to sit down a moment.

OK. You need to add the extra memory allocation at the point you start TiVoweb itself.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

sanderton said:


> Carl's right. Sorry, just have to sit down a moment.


That's not nice. It does happen occasionally 

Edit: Found it! In the TivoWeb folder - usually 'tivoweb-tcl' there's a file called 'tivoweb' (note *NO * .extension!!) _That's_ the file you edit.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

sanderton said:


> Carl's riagt.
> 
> Sorry, just have to sit down a moment.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Tried increasing the value of TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 3244032 in the tivoweb file.

It now manages to get past the analysis phase and even restores the first 19 wishlists.... then reboots.

Think I might be stuffed here. Any further suggestions (I have stopped things like endpad and red dot temporarily as well.)

Neil


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

The memory allocation is fixed when the program starts, so having other thing running won't make any odds. Try pushing it even higher.

(BTW, you know the red dot killer isn't neded any more - you can turn it off on the Sky box now)


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

OK upped it to 4844032 and it eventually worked - in dribs and drabs.......

Well at least it has restored most of them!

(BTW I know you can turn off the red dot killer but it gets rid of it quicker than the Sky box does and the backup command can be useful if the sky box resets and complains I dont have a phone line connected. To be honest I would like a script that does 3 or 4 backups then sends the channel number about 30 secs into the recording incase the first one doesnt work - guess I need to start learning TCL )


----------

